# The Rapture Song...



## toddpedlar (Aug 19, 2007)

check it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=LvB3FWk8Xss


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Aug 19, 2007)

This wasn't sung at church was it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 19, 2007)

cool!


----------



## MamaArcher (Aug 19, 2007)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 19, 2007)

cute


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Huh?*

I give up. Is this a parody or on the level? I can see parts of it each way.


----------



## calgal (Sep 2, 2007)

That is funny! Sad but funny!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 2, 2007)

I think it's a gentle parody serving as a lead-in to a series of sermons on Daniel.

rsc


----------



## bookslover (Sep 2, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> I think it's a gentle parody serving as a lead-in to a series of sermons on Daniel. rsc



I think it's a good way to remind people that, since the Church has teased out three basic eschatological positions over the centuries (pre, post, a) from the same biblical material, it's a pretty good bet that we don't know nearly as much about what will really take place at The End as we like to think we do.

Whatever your position is, hold it sincerely, but hold it lightly - we could all be wrong!

Cute song, too.


----------

